
Salut à Toi 0.7 (libre and decentralized communication ecosystem) - goffi
https://www.goffi.org/b/N29CuUQS4U4TK36JFuTQ5Q/salut-commune
======
brudgers
Interesting. Is the source code available, I did not see a link.

~~~
goffi
yes it is at [https://repos.goffi.org](https://repos.goffi.org) .

